# Supplement to burn extra fat



## precious2014 (Sep 11, 2014)

Need help to loss weight? Best fiber supplement will help you to get rid of your extra fat immediately


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 11, 2014)

Fiber supplement?  For wieght loss?

Salad.


----------



## blergs. (Sep 11, 2014)

lotsof green tea (EGCG extract is good too), healthy diet (high protein, med fats*good fats*, med carbs)  
you are not going to find a quick fix.. only tools to help an already on point diet..
good luck!


----------



## Halfhuman (Sep 11, 2014)

Nothing is fast..Take that mentality away.
1st- Diet is key. All starts here


----------



## jewc75 (Sep 11, 2014)

Yep take it from me. Diet and hard work is whats gonna make you lose weight. No unicorns here.


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 11, 2014)

Once you get your daily caloric intake at least to a rough estimate.  Then get your daily caloric expenditure figured out.  You are on your way.  No more guessing about how much of this or that.  It is very accurate actually.  

When you look at the scale and it doesn't move.  Or it actually goes up a little.  And you know for a fact it's physically impossible, and just keep doing what you are doing with a little chip on your shoulder.  That's when you are going to make serious progress.  

Just stick to your plan.  And re-evaluate every month or so.


----------



## JG160 (Sep 12, 2014)

No quick fixes brother.  Get you diet dialed in. First.  My recommendation would be a high volume training program and fasted cardio in the am.  Have some bcaa while doing cardio.  The Classic Eca stack Is tried and tru.  But like everyone is telling you diet diet diet.


----------



## perarded123 (Sep 14, 2014)

I am really digging epharms new amp, http://www.orbitnutrition.com/cart/e-pharm-amp.html


----------



## gunz78 (Oct 16, 2014)

bronkaid and excedrin


----------



## quick01 (Oct 25, 2014)

Everyone will say it and its true, diet is where it's at hands down. Minor things that can help are things like green tea, or on the more extreme side, clenbuterol


----------



## flex365 (Dec 20, 2014)

Barndads fiber supplement is highly recommended.


----------



## Conceal30 (Dec 20, 2014)

I read somewhere that the only way to lose fat is to burn more calories than you consume each day


----------



## SFW (Dec 20, 2014)

coneal30 said:


> I read somewhere that the only way to lose fat is to burn more calories than you consume each day


Coneal is a fat ass jew dont listen to him. Drugs are the only answer.


----------



## Conceal30 (Dec 20, 2014)

True story ^^^, well I'm not jewish, but the rest is 100% accurate


----------



## Wetworks (Jan 18, 2015)

L Carnitine


----------



## Conceal30 (Jan 18, 2015)

if you spent years putting it on, its gonna take some time to take it off. 

ive been hardcore for 8 weeks now, getting in my macros within +/- 2% every day, cardio and weights 6 days a week. I am doing T3/clen cycle and have made serious progress. Looking forward to the next 8 weeks, more progress and fine tuning my diet and training.


----------



## UberJedi (Jan 18, 2015)

DNP.........seriously though. Don't do DNP.


----------



## Conceal30 (Jan 19, 2015)

UberJedi said:


> DNP.........seriously though. Don't do DNP.



cats outta the bag bro, whats up with the DNP. Spill the beans!


----------



## SheriV (Jan 20, 2015)

coneal30 said:


> cats outta the bag bro, whats up with the DNP. Spill the beans!


If you have to ask then isn't for you.  Srsly, it's lethal.


----------



## UberJedi (Jan 20, 2015)

http://www.vpxsports.com/article-detail/drugs/dnp-the-most-effective-and-dangerous-drug-for-fat-loss


----------



## Conceal30 (Jan 20, 2015)

...jeez, that shit is lethal. I WANT SOME!


----------



## actionjackson34 (Jan 21, 2015)

I'd go with ECA stack


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jan 21, 2015)

MTR, DNP and Clen every morning and you will lose all of your fat in a month......it might be because you are dead and the loss is decomposition but still.....


----------



## UberJedi (Jan 21, 2015)

Clen is slightly safer.  IMO


----------

